# Black Radiance Urban Flowers Lip Collection, I got 3 of the lipsticks. Do they dupe anything?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 19, 2013)

*Black Radiance Urban Flowers Lip Collection, I got 3 of the lipsticks. Do they dupe anything?*

[h=5]Found this Black Radiance (made by Markins who makes WnW) display of lipsticks at my local heb. Got 3 of the lipsticks. 2 out of 3 were opaque the bright pink-coral was of course sheer. Each was $1.99![/h]


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jan 23, 2013)

Picked these up also. Not sure about dupes.


----------



## msjaim (Jan 25, 2013)

those colors are beautiful & look similar to the newer line maybelline has out now:http://www.maybelline.com/Products/Lip-Makeup/Lip-Color/Color-Sensational-Vivids.aspx

  	I may try these since they're cheaper


----------



## sss215 (Jan 27, 2013)

These look nice!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 27, 2013)

Gonna keep my eye out for these....thanks for the pics


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw these in CVS today...the display was unorganized so I got upset and couldn't even get a good look at them. Maybe it'll be set up tomorrow. I'll go back to see then.


----------



## msjaim (Jan 31, 2013)

Im in chicago and cant find these anywhere...I only see the regular colors >:/


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the swatches. I haven't seen these yet either. I will definitely be on the lookout now.


----------



## VLBStyles (Feb 11, 2013)

Can someone please contact me about me paying for you to send me these...I cannot find them in San Diego!


----------



## msjaim (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally found a Walgreens that had literally like 3 lipsticks left and I picked up African violet and it is beautiful..highly pigmented and the texture is great!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 17, 2013)

I went to Walgreens last night in search of something else and came across that African Violet lippie. It looked so pretty in the tube I had to buy it. I haven't tried it on my lips yet but the hand swatch looks very pretty. Looks to be a bit staining too.


----------



## MissJojo84 (Sep 17, 2013)

After seeing these at my local rite aid I immediately thought of  *Riri Boy *as a  dupe for Purple passion of 5004. And I was right! I see that you posted this at the beginning of the year and Riri Boy didn't come out until a few months ago. I picked up African violet as well and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 17, 2013)

MissJojo84 said:


> After seeing these at my local rite aid I immediately thought of  *Riri Boy *as a  dupe for Purple passion of 5004. And I was right! I see that you posted this at the beginning of the year and Riri Boy didn't come out until a few months ago. I picked up African violet as well and I absolutely love it!


  That's just awesome! No big bucks spent!


----------

